# Skippers look to observer scheme



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/north_east/6981853.stm

This looks like an interesting way to work for the boys that don't tend to catch much Cod that is.


----------



## porthendry (Jul 6, 2007)

Davie Tait said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/north_east/6981853.stm
> 
> This looks like an interesting way to work for the boys that don't tend to catch much Cod that is.


As soon as foreign boats hear that an area has been "closed" they're going to put the handle full down and head towards it.


----------

